# New season starts Sept 19th!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

It's about that time to start racing again, our first round is at Rick Chiovaro's Taylor Ridge Raceway in Palmyra, VA on Sept 19th. Classes are T-Jets and D-Jets for the main race and MT/XT for the round robin, with Willys Clip Coupe bodies. If you don't have a Clip Coupe from the preseason race, there are another batch of 18 available for this race, featuring local Palmyra sponsors, for a nominal $5 charge.











Track opens at 8am, with tech at 10:30am



details on the flyer or click the link:




http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/rick.html


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Taylor Ridge Raceway*

Bump this up.

Only a week away!!!!

T-Jets on a short track. Gonna be fast and furious.


Rick


----------

